# Kahr NY trigger?



## kdogg

I have a Kahr PM9 which I guess has the elite trigger? Anyway can I install a New York Trigger on this gun?


----------



## CaseyP

a trigger job from a gunsmith should allow a heavier trigger pull, to the weight desired. They can also smooth it out or leave the staging in, depending on the owners preferences.


----------



## bigbob68

According to Kahr, you can buy the 3 parts from them and install them to turn the NYPD trigger to the Elite or vise versa. the 3 parts are the trigger, trigger bar and the spring. Trigger pull will be the same weight as both triggers have the same pull weight, just the NYPD has a longer trigger pull of 1/2" vs 3/8" for the Elite.


----------



## YFZsandrider

FYI... swapping these parts out is extremely easy!! In fact, complete disassembly of a Kahr is pretty straight foreward.


----------



## NickFox

*Fyi....*

I realize this post is like a year old... but I'm enamored with my Kahr (even though I haven't worked out ALL the kinks quite yet) and figured I shed some light on this, since I've asked the same exact questions (re trigger) since purchasing.

1) the NY trigger isn't even sold anymore on ANY kahrs - they are ALL sold with Elite triggers. The NY trigger IS LONGER (disregard any posts about "feeling shorter" this is horse shit)... I have shot both.

2) YES, the elite trigger still leaves alot to be desired.. ESPECIALLY if you've trained yourself to be effective and fast with glock auto trigger.

3) agree w casey - this stuff can all be worked out by a gunsmith.. but I DO recommend you really look around and find a kahr specialist.

4) for what it's worth, I polished everything in mine, and it made a big difference in terms of feeding reliability.

5) Regarding trigger, as a guy who shoots BOTH glock and kahr (primarily) I'll say this. Glocks are MADe to shoot fast. They also carry alot more rounds, accordingly. I may sound like an old man, but I go back to the old adage about shot placement over capacity.. Kahr is a CONCEAL weapon. God forbid you ever have to draw down, I think good shot placement is way paramount to the "imaginary security" (mentally) when carrying 13 or 17 rounds, instead of 5 or 6.... For the record, I DO NOT carry my glocks CCW, they just dont work for me, for that! the kahr dissapears and is all day comfy- I forget it's there sometimes..


----------

